# delta scroll saw 40-610 problem



## bob fallon (Jan 9, 2012)

scroll saw delta 40-601 has variable speed motor that is surging from 0 rpm to 2000.does anyone know what is the problem or how to fix it?
bob fallon
roanoke,va


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

First thing I would check are the brushes. If they are worn or making intermittent contact, that might be the cause.

Does the problem happen at all speed settings? It could also be a bad speed control board. I don't know what model saw that is or how old it is, so I don't know how it regulates the motor speed. I'll see if I can find anything else obviouse.

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

searching 601 and not 610 was the trick..... You saw looks like the older version of my Q3

Your unit has a speed sensor in the base. If the gap is packed with sawdust, or the sensor has come loose and the gap has changed, the saw may not be able to get the feedback it needs to regulate speed.

If the components are bad... It ain't gonna be a cheap fix..... 

Delta 40-601 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bob.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Bob.


----------



## mariusko (Jun 23, 2012)

Hope at this time you solved the problem. If you are thinking selling the machine, let me know


----------

